# Tomato, Mozzarella and Basil Salad



## adnan (Sep 6, 2006)

here's a quick and very nice salad:

ingredients:
-2 tomatos
-1 ball of mozzarella cheeze
-a hand full of basil leaves
-1 tbsp mayonnaise
-salt,pepper,garlic,EVOO

how its made:
-add a bit of water to the mayonnaise to make it a bit more liquid and season with salt, pepper, garlic and EVOO
-cut the tomatos in bite sized chunks
-rip the mozzarella into little pieces (the mozzarella looks better pulled appart instead of cut)
-chop the basil leaves
-put the tomato and mozzarella pieces onto a plate and sprinkle the basil on top
-pour the mayonnaise over it and your done!

This is a nice salad to serve with pasta dishes and I love it as a late-night snack. In fact its almost midnight here and I just had some of this.
Enjoy! 

edit: here's the picture


----------



## Constance (Sep 6, 2006)

Sounds wonderful. I have the tomatoes and basil, but no fresh mozarella right now. How do you think some nice soft feta would be?


----------



## pdswife (Sep 6, 2006)

... a little salty IMO.. but... it might be good!

Try it Constance and let us know.


----------



## Constance (Sep 6, 2006)

Actually, I think you're right, PDS. Might just need to do an actual lettuce salad with that combination.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 6, 2006)

Adnan, I love fresh mozzarella with tomatoes and basil and olive oil.  I would opt out of the mayo, however, personal tastes....

This sounds like something that would be wonderful on ciabatta bread.


----------



## Seven S (Sep 6, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> Adnan, I love fresh mozzarella with tomatoes and basil and olive oil.  I would opt out of the mayo, however, personal tastes....
> 
> This sounds like something that would be wonderful on ciabatta bread.



ah verablue, opting out of the mayo would be my choice too, could it be the italian side speaking?!

i have had a similar pairing on a sandwhich....  a couple slices of fresh mozzarella, couple slices of fresh ripe tomatoes, a few basil leaves, a few slices of prosciutto, and a drizzle of the best tasting evoo you can find on a nice crusty baguette....mmm!!!


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Sep 6, 2006)

Seven S said:
			
		

> ah verablue, opting out of the mayo would be my choice too, could it be the italian side speaking?!
> 
> i have had a similar pairing on a sandwhich....  a couple slices of fresh mozzarella, couple slices of fresh ripe tomatoes, a few basil leaves, a few slices of prosciutto, and a drizzle of the best tasting evoo you can find on a nice crusty baguette....mmm!!!



Nothing like a panini al caprese with proscuitto?  I agree I'd opt out the mayo- but that's only because I'm authenticity-obsessed!  Good olive oil, tomatoes, mozzarella, and basil: there's very few foods that can beat that combo.

-Tim


----------



## Chopstix (Sep 6, 2006)

I make this salad too, but use balsamic vinaigrette instead of mayo. My tomatoes are sliced and so are my mozz.  I arrange them in alternating order along with the basil.  Looks great on the plate!  Red, white, & green.  Very Italian!  Drizzle with dressing and sprinkle a little kosher salt on the whole thing.  It's one of my favorites!


----------



## jessicacarr (Sep 6, 2006)

this would make a good panini too...brush the oil on there make the sandwich...stick it on the george foreman grill or in  a skillet and .....yum!!!
couse leave the mayo off...that would be a mess coming out of the skillet or grill!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 7, 2006)

mayo is stabilized and flavored oil, isn't it?

i would skip the mayo as well.

add a few roasted peppers to the caprese with prosciutto, evoo, balsamic, a shake of oregano, press between a semolina loaf and you have one of my favourite heroes (hoagie, grinder, sub, etc.).

if i'm eating it as a salad, i like to add chunks of red or sweet onions.

also, you don't have to add balsamic vinegar. worcestershire sauce, as i've mentioned before, goes really well with tomatoes. and it doesn't clash since fresh mozz is not that salty.


----------



## adnan (Sep 7, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> mayo is stabilized and flavored oil, isn't it?



mayo is an emulsion of lemon juice or vinegar with egg yolks and oil.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 7, 2006)

Chopstix said:
			
		

> I make this salad too, but use balsamic vinaigrette instead of mayo. My tomatoes are sliced and so are my mozz. I arrange them in alternating order along with the basil. Looks great on the plate! Red, white, & green. Very Italian! Drizzle with dressing and sprinkle a little kosher salt on the whole thing. It's one of my favorites!


 
I arrange my Insalata Caprese just as you do, too!! Definitely beautiful, isn't it... and Italian!!  No mayo, please though... just simple combination of tomato and mozzarella and fresh basil, with a small dash of salt and pepper is more than enough for me. IMO it is a pity to mess with the rich yet pure and delicate flavour with something like mayonnaise.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Sep 7, 2006)

_Nothing beats an Italian Caprese salad.   Fresh mozzarella, fresh basil leaves and the best homegrown tomatoes you can find.  Drizzle with good quality EVOO and a splash of balsamic vinegar, grind some fresh pepper and salt over all and you have the makings of one of the best things you can put in your mouth.   I live on this salad all summer._


----------



## adnan (Sep 7, 2006)

I've added a picture to the first post.


----------



## aeyla (Nov 19, 2006)

I use a balsamic reduction on my caprese. Just a drizzle MMMM yummy!!
I need to go to the store and get some fresh motz now!!! I am hungry hehe


----------



## karadekoolaid (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm a purist too! 
No mayonnaise - just alternate rounds of tomato and mozzarella with basil leaves on the tomatoes. I usually sprinkle my tomatoes with sea salt half an hour before I put the salad together; then it's just olive oil and black pepper on top. No vinegar.


----------



## Lynan (Nov 24, 2006)

Like Clive, I prefer no vinegar and I have been using avocado oil last couple of years. Exquisite stuff!


----------



## Gossie (Nov 24, 2006)

the panini version sounds wonderful and here i am salavating .. thanks guys!! LoL


----------

